
FalconJS — Cross-compiling ActionScript to JavaScript - tambourine_man
http://blogs.adobe.com/bparadie/2011/11/21/cross-compiling-actionscript-to-javascript/
======
tambourine_man
Subsequent link:

[http://blogs.adobe.com/bparadie/2011/11/21/cross-
compiling-a...](http://blogs.adobe.com/bparadie/2011/11/21/cross-compiling-
actionscript-to-javascript/)

